# Sandalwood recipe mixture



## Balmking (Mar 26, 2017)

I am trying to mix sandalwood essential oils with something else to get the scent I want.  There is a beard balm that smells amazing!  It's from: Local Gent Shaving Co. Sandalwood Beard Balm!  I am trying hard to see how to get this exact smell.  I contacted the person who makes it and all he can tell me is that he mixes the sandalwood oil with "bit of musk to bring out the low note".  What does that really mean?  

What do you think sandalwood essential oil will mix well with?  Is there a "musk essential oil" in the market that is popular?

Thank you!
:bunny:


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2017)

Local Gent Shaving Company's balm is made with Sandalwood fragrance not essential oil. You can purchase Musk fragrance oil


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2017)

I know that sandalwood mixes great with allspice.  It smells like the original Old Spice.


----------



## Balmking (Mar 26, 2017)

Do you think fragrance spray?  Like a cologne?


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2017)

lsg said:


> I know that sandalwood mixes great with allspice.  It smells like the original Old Spice.



Really?  My hubby loves the original Old Spice smell!


----------



## Balmking (Jun 3, 2018)

yes, i figured out that they use Sensous sandalwood from Brambleberry.  They use a combination of this fragrance along with essential oils. The musk must the essential oil.  Just don't know which one. It's def not myrrh essential oil...tried that.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2018)

You might check on this, I know nothing about it but Cindy the owner is very good at answering questions 
http://www.fragrancelaboratory.com/store.html#!/Ethylene-Brassylate-Musk/p/48707776/category=9241077


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

Balmking said:


> yes, i figured out that they use Sensous sandalwood from Brambleberry.  They use a combination of this fragrance along with essential oils. The musk must the essential oil.



According to the ingredient list of their Sandalwood Beard Balm, it doesn't seem like they use any essential oils in their beard balm since it just lists, 'Fragrance Oil' as the source of their fragrance ingredient, but it's possible that they do use some EO and just included it under the moniker of 'Fragrance Oil', which is perfectly legal to do in the US  (although I'm not certain about other countries). .

I could be wrong, but seeing as how the harvesting of real musk oil has nowadays become an illegal venture in many places, I'm pretty certain the musk oil they use is of the synthetic variety.

The site that Carolyn linked to (Cindy's Fragrance Laboratory) is a wonderful site. Cindy sells a musk aromachemical called *Ethylene Brassylate-Musk*. I've never tried it, but it looks very promising. Also- on the ethylene brassylate musk page I linked to, there is a link to an 8-page treatise of class notes on the history of musk that is fascinating reading. If you have time, give it a click and enjoy.


IrishLass


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jun 6, 2018)

lsg said:


> I know that sandalwood mixes great with allspice.  It smells like the original Old Spice.


Thank you!! I loved the Old Spice Original and over the years they have changed it.  I will make soap and deodorant for my hubby with this combo!


----------

